# Spot-Hogg sight for 3D



## QCBowman (Jul 9, 2009)

For a guy just getting into 3D, I'd say you've made a great choice. You may want to go ahead and get the wrap on that sight. That way you can use it for hunting as well during the season. They're great sights and are what I use as well. If you go with the Hog Father, you'll get stuck in the open class and shooting from the farthest stake. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Rein (Jan 26, 2011)

QCBowman said:


> For a guy just getting into 3D, I'd say you've made a great choice. You may want to go ahead and get the wrap on that sight. That way you can use it for hunting as well during the season. They're great sights and are what I use as well. If you go with the Hog Father, you'll get stuck in the open class and shooting from the farthest stake. Just something to keep in mind.


Thanks, I don't ever really intend on Hunting with it, unless something happens to my Invasion and it gets put in the shop.

I'm not very close to competitions where I am now, so for now it will just be for backyard and indoor shooting.

Thanks again, that puts my mind at ease that I made the right choice.


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

You are making the right choice I have 5 pin HoggIts on both my bows one has the wrap (hunting) and one doesnt (3D).


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

I went from a Viper pin sight to the Hoggfather with a viper 4x single pin scope, my scores went up around 50 points with this sight, well built and tough Spot hogg are spot on .


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

So here is my thing by a Hogg Father with a 5 pin aperture and shoot hunter or buy a single up pin scope from here and have both.... All of the spot hogg movables with accept other 10/32 rod scopes


----------

